# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Off cafe

## CKD

Hi!
Hôm nay CKD có việc lòng vòng ngoài Q11.
Anh em nào có việc ra đó thì nhân tiện cafe chém gió cho vui.
Điểm thường ghé, cafe Trung Nguyên, khoảng 11h - 13h.

----------

anhcos, TigerHN

----------

